# Ride comparison: 481sl to 565-585?



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone moved from a 481 on to a 585 or 565? How does the new ride compare to the old one? (I want you to tell me it's not that different...) I have a new-to-me 481sl with an HSC5 fork that I am still waiting to ride (spring comes late to Vermont!), but am just a little curious how the 481 compares to the new Looks.

Thanks,

TV


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

*gee*

maybe 481 owners never ride anything else.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

Look 481sl had slack STA, Look new models like 5x5 do not. 

see

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/?id=2005/reviews/look_481sl

and read the section "Laidback charm". I think this is true for most riders (but not all!).


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Yes we do - sometimes I ride my 281 too


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*setup..*



tv_vt said:


> Anyone moved from a 481 on to a 585 or 565? How does the new ride compare to the old one? (I want you to tell me it's not that different...) I have a new-to-me 481sl with an HSC5 fork that I am still waiting to ride (spring comes late to Vermont!), but am just a little curious how the 481 compares to the new Looks.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TV


I owned a KG381 in a 51cm, which is not much different than the 481. I also had a KG 461 at the same time. The ride wasn't greatly different, but if anything, the 381 felt a bit rougher. I later bought a 585 and thought I noticed a bit more thump in the rump over mismatched road surfaces, but only on the first few rides. The big difference in some sizes is the seat tube angle. In the 51cm, the 461 and 585 have 74.5 degree STAs compared to the 72.5 on the 381. The actual reach of these frames is not much different, but I had to use a non-setback post on the 381 to get the saddle position that I wanted, relative to the BB. A Thomson post worked fine. 

I don't think you'll be disappointed in the ride. Big, heavy riders sometimes complain about a lack of sprinting stiffness, but at 5'-6" and 135-140, that's not an issue for me.


----------



## Bash (Feb 3, 2007)

TV,

Me thinks, the 481SL is a awesome ride. I had a 381sl, which is very similar, and love it. My comparisons would be with the 585, 555, 565, and for me, because of the geo's the 381 was the best all-around of this group. Maybe not the best climber/sprinter, but did everything really well. I really prefered the seat/head angles of the 381. I also like the angles of the 2006 555, very close to the 381/481 in all-around performance.

Just my 2 cents


----------

